# What is your 'Deep Breathing' routine?



## Tames D (May 21, 2007)

My routine 3 times a day:

In - 1 count: 5 seconds
Hold - 4 counts: 20 seconds
Out - 2 counts: 10 seconds

When I do this on a regular basis, I feel great. The hard part is doing it consistantly.
Do you have a routine you try to hold to or do you just breath deeply throughout the day? Or do you feel it's a waste of time and foolish?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 21, 2007)

i don't have a 'routine'.  i breathe deeply when i need it, when i think of it, when i'm bored or waiting for something.

the breathing itself is either loose and natural, as deep as possible without discomfort, or it's in for x, hold for 2x, out for 4x with x ascending as i go along.

i often do visualizations of one sort or another as i breathe.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2007)

Qigong and Systema Breathing, don't know the breath duration, I never timed it. However one of the qigong styles has inhale for 5 hold for 5 exhale for 10.

But anyone of them can take 15 to 60 minutes depending on the time I have, however usually it takes about 30 minutes.

And I do not feel it is a waste of time, I stopped doing qigong for a while and I did not feel as good as I did when I trained it diligently.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 21, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> My routine 3 times a day:
> 
> In - 1 count: 5 seconds
> Hold - 4 counts: 20 seconds
> ...


 
Its neither a waste of time nor foolish.  It is always good to centre yourself at least once a day.  A breathing routine, qigong, meditation, whatever, is a good way to do this.  you should try some qigong, you're already on the path.


----------



## Tames D (May 21, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Its neither a waste of time nor foolish. It is always good to centre yourself at least once a day. A breathing routine, qigong, meditation, whatever, is a good way to do this. you should try some qigong, you're already on the path.


I took a qigong class awhile back and would like to get more into it.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 22, 2007)

> My routine 3 times a day:
> 
> In - 1 count: 5 seconds
> Hold - 4 counts: 20 seconds
> ...


I practice my particular exercises I was taught.
is doing things to increase your life a waste of time depends if you think your life is a waste. Most set a particular time to practices their exercises and their certain exercises to be done at certain times of the day.
Your holding the breath I hope you inhale deeply and hold some would say to perform certain locks in the body so the energy you build up does not leak others would caution against it saying it is a higher form of Qigong practice. But that is what a teacher is for to guide you to the levels you need to be at. I recall doing this simple exercise for 1 year before I could go on to work with higher stuff it was just massaging the Dan-tian thats all I did 2 times a day.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 6, 2007)

Breathing Exercise A:

Breathe In for 7 secs from the belly and fill yourself up and expand your lower ribs and back.

Hold Breath for 14 secs.

Breathe Out for 21 secs.

Repeat 5 to 10 times

Breathing Exercise B:
Imagine water/light going up your back and all the way to the top of your head when you inhale.  Now Imagine the water/light coming down the front as you exhale.  When doing this exercise the tongue touches the roof of your mouth and your sphincter muscle is slightly close.

Yoga and Qi Gong have quite a few breathing exercises.  You can Google them.


----------



## qi-tah (Jun 13, 2007)

I love breathing exercises... you can do them anywhere, anytime, they are good for all sorts and have bulk benifits for yr health. How can that be a waste of time? 

I never time my breath, except to note at the beginning and end of each "session" how many breath cycles i am getting through in a minute. It usually works out to about 3-4.


----------

